# Verbindung zu MM4



## Manfred Stangl (23 September 2010)

Guten Morgen Kollegen!

Eine Frage bzgl. Starter & Micromaster:

Ich hab eine Anlage mit MM420 & 440 und einem BOP. Die Fus sind hardwaremäßig angesteuert nicht PB.
Jetzt hab ich in der Doku insgesamt 30 Seiten Parameter der FUs. (6 Stück). Nun möchte ich diese Parameter rausholen. Wie?
Ich hab Starter. Noch brauch ich ein Verbindungskabel.
Ich hab mir gedacht das "6SE6400-1PC00-0AA0" PC-Umrichter-Verbindungssatz. Nur stört mich im Katalog:


> Zur Steuerung eines Umrichters direkt von einem PC aus, wenn auf diesem eine entsprechende Software (z. B. STARTER) installiert ist.
> Potenzialgetrennte RS‑232-Adapterbaugruppe für eine sichere Point-to-Point-Verbindung zu einem PC. Enthält einen Sub-D-Stecker und ein RS‑232-Standardkabel (3 m).


der D-Sub Stecker. Brauch ich da nicht diesen Bop-Link aus der Powerpoint von dieser Siemens-Seite?
Oder ist die "Potenzialgetrennte RS‑232-Adapterbaugruppe" dieser BOP-Link?
Danke schon mal für Hinweise.


----------



## jabba (23 September 2010)

Der Bop-Link aus dem PowerPoint ist der PC-Umrichter Verbindungssatz für 31,50€


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Artikelnummer                                                                                                                                                       6SE6400-1PC00-0AA0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Artikelbeschreibung                                                                                                                                                       MICROMASTER 4 PC - UMRICHTER-VERBINDUNGSSATZ


> *PC-Umrichter-Verbindungssatz*
> 
> Zur Steuerung eines  Umrichters direkt von einem PC aus, wenn auf diesem eine entsprechende  Software (z. B. STARTER) installiert ist.
> Potenzialgetrennte  RS‑232-Adapterbaugruppe für eine sichere Point-to-Point-Verbindung zu  einem PC. Enthält einen Sub-D-Stecker und ein RS‑232-Standardkabel  (3 m).


Das ist schon die richtige Beschreibung dafür

Du kannst  den Motor damit z.B. zum testen Steuern oder einfach nur die Parameter auslesen.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

So jetzt habe ich das Dingens, und auch angeschlossen und die Baudrate auf 9600 gestellt. Wenn ich bei den Com Port Einstellungen auf "Diagnose" klicke hakt er den 0/0 an. Das ist ja laut Beschreibung und FAQ recht gut. Wenn ich dann aber im Starter online den Antrieb suche schreibt er, er kann keine Verbindung aufbauen. Aber die Baudrate stimmt, die COM ebenso. Unter 2010.1 steht 6.
Am Typenschild des MM440 deute ich die Angabe F01/2.11 dass es die FW 2.11 ist. Ich verwende Starter 4.1.5.1. Also kann mein Starter mit dem Ding.
Kann mir jemand erkläre was da nicht passt?

Danke im Voraus.
PS: Sepp 7 V5.4 und flex 2008 ist auch installiert.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 September 2010)

Das aus und einschalten, wenn die 3? im Feld Bausratentest, hilft hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. - nix!
Und gleich nach dem neustart mit starter auf onlinesuche bringt auch nix.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 September 2010)

Hallo!

Letztes update für heute:

Ich hab 5 MM440 und einen MM420 in dem Schrank. Ohne Bus, alle separat analog angesteuert.
Auf den MM420 komme ich online.
Auch bei "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" wird er immer gefunden.
Wenn ich nun auf einen MM440 mein PC Verbindungsding von Siemens anstecke, wird der 440er nicht gefunden. Ausgabe ist nur "Adresse = 0, keine Typinformation vorhanden" Wie schon erwähnt Starter 4.1.5.1 un ddie MM440 V2.11 und der 420 1.2.
Wenn ich nun auf den 420er zurückgehe wird er noch immer gefunden.
Die mir bekannten Parameter am FU hab ich mittels BOP gecheckt. Da sind 440 und 420 ident.
Parameter 927 b--nn; 2009 - 2011 passt auch.
Komisch find ich, dass bei 2009 alles 0 ist, aber bei beiden Typen.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben was ich überseh.
Danke!


----------



## jabba (27 September 2010)

Was steht denn bei P2011 bei den 440'igern stell da mal eine zum testen eine Adresse ein.

Kann das leider nicht prüfen da mir ein Kunde meine PC-Adapter verschlampt hat.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (28 September 2010)

Servus Jabba!

Von Haus aus 0. Werd ich gleich mal ändern. Danke einstweilen.

EDIT:
So 20 min später:
Ich hab auf 2 verschiedenen 440ern unterschiedliche Adressen eingetragen (P2011) einmal 1 einmal 2. Du darfst 1 mal raten....
Jetzt schreibt er unter "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" nach relativ langer Suche (wesentlich länger als beim 420er) "Adresse ist 1 (oder 2), keine Typeninfo vorhanden."
Ich werd daraus nicht schlau. starter neu starten, SS ab und aufdrehen hilft alles nix. Aber woher weiß der Laptop, dass die Adresse 1 ist?!!!!?

EDIT:
Wieder 1 h später:
Ging zur Maschine versuchte einen 440er (den ich schon zig mal versucht habe) - siehe da: es funzt, Erreichbare Teilnehmer: "Adresse 2, Micromaster 440 Firmware 2.1x".
Wollte online gehen - Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden. Nochmal erreichbare Teilnehmer gesucht NIX GEFUNDEN! Was soll der Scheiß?

Wär für jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Red0102 (28 September 2010)

Hy schon mal unter P=0010 nach gesehen der Parameter sollte auf 29 stehen um über ein PC Tool (Starter etc.) online zu kommen!!!

P0010=0    Bereit
          1     Schnellinbetriebnahme
          2     Umrichter
         29     Download
         30    Werkseinstellungen


Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter! mfg


----------



## Manfred Stangl (28 September 2010)

Hallo Red!

Das ist auch ok.
Jetzt hab ich´s gefunden.
Ich glaube es war ein Zufall dass es beim 420er gegangen ist, da aber immer! Bei einem 440er sporadisch, bei den anderen nicht.
Ich hab die Baudrate bei allen auf 38400 gestellt jetzt geht´s.


----------

